# Audio Output to Multiple Devices



## recluce (Mar 31, 2019)

Not sure if it is just me, but I cannot seem to find information on how to make FreeBSD output audio to more than one device at the same time.

What I would like to do: set up a HTPC  that sends audio simultaneously to Analog Out (connected to the TV speakers, used when watching News or similar) and a USB audio device (High Quality DAC, connected to the Stereo, for listening to music). How could I achieve this?


----------



## shkhln (Mar 31, 2019)

recluce said:


> I cannot seem to find information on how to make FreeBSD output audio to more than one device at the same time.



That's because it is unsupported. How about https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/switching-dsp-devices-on-the-fly.69773/#post-419290 as a workaround?


----------



## shepper (Mar 31, 2019)

You can layer on a sound server like pulseaudio(1).  It can support multiple output devices (sound sinks).


----------



## recluce (Apr 1, 2019)

shepper said:


> You can layer on a sound server like pulseaudio(1).  It can support multiple output devices (sound sinks).



You said a sound server *like* Pulseaudio. I was aware that Pulseaudio might be able to do it, if it works. I had a lot of trouble with it under Linux. Would you know of any other sound server that might do the trick?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Apr 1, 2019)

I use audio/sndio on FreeBSD but not sure it does what you need. Here is a link to their site so you can read the docs and find out if it will work for you: Sndio


----------

